
KLEE: A symbolic virtual machine built on top of LLVM - ColinWright
https://klee.github.io/
======
elteto
This is the KLEE project mentioned in "The PhD Grind" book [0], which was also
on HN recently. I recommend reading it for a behind-the-scenes look at the
effort required to complete a PhD in CS.

[0] [http://www.pgbovine.net/PhD-memoir.htm](http://www.pgbovine.net/PhD-
memoir.htm)

------
quangio
I just played with this just a few days ago to solve some crackme challenges.
It is pretty cool: decompile the binary, use KLEE to symbolize inputs, ...,
profit.

There is also DeepState[0], which is quite similar (provides a higher
abstraction) for test harnesses

[0]:
[https://github.com/trailofbits/deepstate/](https://github.com/trailofbits/deepstate/)

------
junon
This looks incredible. Will definitely be playing with this in the coming
days.

~~~
kyboren
If you think that's cool, you might be interested in S²E:
[http://s2e.systems/](http://s2e.systems/)

